# My 1st "Y" slingshot construction w/ a beavertail



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

As some of you may know, I prefer shooting "W" slingshots because

1) They tend to be wider, which lowers draw weight (Bill Hays) and make it harder to shoot the forks from the butterfly stance.

2) They easily allow for a low fork (Jorg Sprave)

3) The handle provides a "cushion effect" by bending slightly relative to the arms, thus spreading the hand pressure and allowing for a stronger grip (mechanical engineer Franco Normani).

However, yesterday, (finally feeling better after a torturous bronchitis), I decided to venture into "Y" slingshot territory. I made a low forked hammer grip with a beavertail, using some of the same materials I use for my Ws. I noticed that

A) If I put the beavertail exactly in the center of this thick handle, it wouldn't sit exactly in the middle of the (most comfortable) fleshy part between the thumb and the index finger. Moving it a bit to the left did the trick.

B) The beavertail does indeed provide a nice & comfortable measure of stability -- but it's no substitute for a wrist brace.

C) It shoots extremely well with light ammo/bands.

D) When I switched to heavier bands, the pull was substantially harder than with the "W", even though it has the same handle & low fork (plus a beavertail).

Of course, I haven't tried what some have assured me are the "strongest" slingshots on the market (Howitzer, Rambone, Moorhammer), but I fail to see why they would be fundamentally different vis a vis the basic features described . So, my current conclusion is that the only mechanism that can rival the W's "cushion effect" is a wrist brace (though these are illegal in many countries).

In any case, I just ordered a prochrono and will be recording speed tests next week or whenever I receive it. I will also be testing Cando Gold vs Theraband Gold. And yes, I will be making my entry in the Power Rangers. Cheers


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well that ring shooter looks Like it should shot pretty well..Basic concept but efficient..to get the job done..My your ammo fly straight~AKAOldmiser


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

You are not too far away from having a rotating head slingshot with this design. Cool!


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

haha, well not with this design. Very heavy downward pressure from the cranked up nylon hex nut/bolt + Araldite epoxy all over. 1 inch joint overlap of Araldite requires over 4800 lbs of tensile strength to break.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks good but I would cut the bolts off at the end and sand smooth or its going to cut your bands.


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Industrial looking...nice!


----------



## silenceater (Sep 18, 2014)

Thats a nice and simple design I like the beavertale, I'd round the end of it off a bit and put some kind of rubber on it  but I do have soft hands lol


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

kwinpr said:


> Industrial looking...nice!


Thanks! Check out my other homemades and let me know which design you like best http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/member/11855-shockleysww4slingbows/


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:


> kwinpr said:
> 
> 
> > Industrial looking...nice!
> ...


I like this one the best because it's more compact.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

You know... I came "" that close to buying this on ebay because I try to have an example of everybody's work... but I saw those bolts hanging down like teeth through the T bracket and felt I'd end up skinning my hand up if I used it... but anyway, it looks like a good first try, and the direction you're going is looks pretty good as well!


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

They actually don't get in the way, but you're right; they do look like they could. I will be cutting them off. Easy fix. Thanks!


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

Here it is with shaven bolts. This one is my 1st sale, actually, adjusted for a customer who holds the slingshot with his right hand.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey Mr. Ley,

would you agree we´re talking about constructions

- rather than design interms of simplified constructional

principles inherit in balanced, aesthetic form or a form of art?

.. I was just wondering.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay, yes that's much better... I'll look for it on ebay.


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:


> Here it is with shaven bolts. This one is my 1st sale, actually, adjusted for a customer who holds the slingshot with his right hand.


That looks even better!


----------

